# Roland vs 540 print head replacement



## eazybaby64 (Nov 26, 2013)

Hello I was wondering is there a certain site besides eBay someone can recommend for a x7 print head , I am going to replace the head with a Tech near by me . It will be cheaper to purchase the head my self online for $1600 instead of letting the service company charge $2500 for head only . Is there a online tutorial on how to replace properly ? Is there anything I should watch out for ?


----------



## idonaldson (Sep 29, 2008)

You cannot replace it yourself - period. You can get the head for about 1600USD but you can easily break it. It is more than just getting into the service mode, there are some important steps pre, during, and post to set it up correctly. You are better serve letting a tech do it.


----------



## eazybaby64 (Nov 26, 2013)

Really ? Talked with a couple techs about it and they said it's not to hard , I'll take your advise as well , what's the hard part ? And if I do change it on my own what should I look out for while doing it ?


----------



## ArferMo (Jul 18, 2010)

I believe the serial number of the head has to be coded into the control board by a roland engineer abit like parts on a modern car have to be coded into the ECU.


----------



## idonaldson (Sep 29, 2008)

First you need to know how to get into service mode; the coding referred to is called headrank, you need to know how and where to enter that; Taking the damper assembly out is not to hard, but a little stubborn, the caution is not letting the ink drip onto the cabling or the new head - that will break the head. Then putting it in the right direction, and adjusting if necessary, and what to reset on the mainboard from the service mode. I would buy the very same techs that said it is not to hard a couple of beers and have them do it for you. ijs


----------

